# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Những phụ nữ khỏa trần tuyệt đẹp của bộ lạc Himba - phu nu khoa tran himba

## danghung

*Phụ nữ bộ lạc Himba được cho là đẹp nhất của lục địa đen.*

_Điều thú vị là họ để ngực trần, chỉ quấn một chiếc khăn nhỏ che phần dưới thân thể._

Bộ lạc Himba sống ở phía Bắc của Namibia, sinh tồn chủ yếu bằng săn bắn và hái lượm. Tuy nhiên, họ vẫn biết nuôi bò và dê để đảm bảo cuộc sống.

Bộ lạc Himba hiện có khoảng 50 ngàn người. Họ sống theo lối du mục, trên những vùng đất cằn khô. Họ thích lối sống hoang dã cùng với hổ báo, chứ nhất định không chịu tiếp nhận văn hóa của xã hội văn minh. Các nhà khoa học tin rằng, bộ lạc này có khả năng giao tiếp ở một mức độ nào đó với các loài thú.


Phụ nữ bộ lạc này có thân hình rất đẹp. Phụ nữ bộ lạc Himba được cho là đẹp nhất của lục địa đen.   
Bộ tộc này còn giữ nhiều phong tục đặc biệt, trong đó, khá thú vị là tục người đàn ông cùng gia đình mình đi bắt cóc cô dâu. Các cô gái thường được mẹ tặng cho chiếc khăn da bò. Khi bị bắt cóc về làm vợ, họ sẽ dùng chiếc da bò đó để che mặt.



 
Phụ nữ và đàn ông Himba khỏa thân từ bé, nên khi tiếp xúc với người lạ, mặc đầy đủ quần áo họ rất ngạc nhiên, không hiểu vì sao lại phải mặc quần áo. Sau đó, họ mới “hiểu” rằng, người của thế giới văn minh bị… bệnh ngoài da, nên phải che đi cái phần xấu xí, lở loét đó.



 
Phụ nữ Himba dùng một loại hợp chất đặc biệt bôi lên người, gọi là Otjize. Hợp chất này làm từ bột màu, đất đỏ, bơ cùng các loại thảo mộc khác, có tác dụng bảo vệ cơ thể họ khỏi khí hậu khắc nghiệt. Thứ hợp chất bảo vệ này đã biết thành “son phấn” làm đẹp cho phụ nữ.

_Phụ nữ Himba làm đẹp bằng hợp chất Otjize._

Ngoài việc làm đẹp, bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi ánh nắng gay gắt, thì màu đỏ của hợp chất này còn tượng trưng cho cuộc sống và sự no đủ. Một số nhà sử học phương Tây tin rằng, có thể cách làm đẹp này còn sót lại từ thời Ai Cập cổ đại. Vì thế, trông phụ nữ Himba có nét gì đó giống vẻ đẹp của phụ nữ Ai Cập cổ đại trong các bích họa cổ.



_Họ trang điểm khá giống phụ nữ Ai Cập cổ._

Có lẽ, mái tóc của phụ nữ Himba là đặc biệt nhất. Họ giành nhiều thời gian chăm chút cho mái tóc của mình. Mái tóc được bện cùng với một loại đất sét màu đỏ. Kiểu tóc thể hiện từng giai đoạn cuộc đời của người phụ nữ. Nhìn vào mái tóc có thể biết người phụ nữ có chồng, con hay chưa.

----------


## Shinichi1412

nhìn cũng nghệ thuật
mình cá là ko hàng thời trang nào có thể kinh doanh tại đây  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Mái tóc nhìn cứ như là nặn đất sét xong dính vào ý

----------


## h20love

ọc... ghê wa' đi mất

----------


## trinhhuyhoang1991

Bán cao trăn nguyên chất, cao trăn to

----------

